# Is This A Male Plant?



## Columbian Connection (Aug 29, 2005)

I was wondering if this a male plant or a bi-sexed plant


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 29, 2005)

it sure aint a woman


----------



## Max (Aug 29, 2005)

Not a 100% female, no way.  Could be a hermaphrodite, but if it is, it's predominately male.  Interesting pic.  Sorry, if that's your plant and you were expecting it to be a female.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 29, 2005)

You mean I have  a fag for a plant!!?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 29, 2005)

I understand that you can get some good smoke from a male plant if you harvest it at the right time. At least that is what I have read and heared in few places. I just can't remember when to harvest it. By the way it has real strong skunk smell.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 29, 2005)

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> You mean I have  a fag for a plant!!?



thats some funny shit.


----------



## Max (Aug 30, 2005)

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> I understand that you can get some good smoke from a male plant if you harvest it at the right time. At least that is what I have read and heared in few places.



Really?  What part would you smoke?  The flowers?  Sounds very harsh. 



			
				Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> You mean I have a fag for a plant!!?



If it tries to pollenate other males, yes.  Otherwise, it's just a crosdessing transvestite plant.


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2005)

CC.. that is one of the nicest male tops that I have ever seen. I don't see any pistils.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 30, 2005)

male

nice looking male tho


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 30, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> Really? What part would you smoke? The flowers? Sounds very harsh.
> 
> What I read was something about harvesting it when the pods or whatever they are called start to open. It was said that is when the highest THC levals will be in that part of the plant. Then you do what you would do with a female plant with curing and that. They said the smoke is not harsh either. I like to know if anyone has ever heared of this or has ever done this. If so when would be the best time to harvest it??


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 30, 2005)

Hick said:
			
		

> CC.. that is one of the nicest male tops that I have ever seen. I don't see any pistils.


 
That is why I think it has some of each gene in it. Unless I'm mistaken male flowers are not that compact. If it is bi-sexual it might not be all that bad to smoke in any case. Hell I grew it for all this time I'm sure as hell not going to just pitch it.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 30, 2005)

Those pollen sacs have just formed.
In a few days the stem will elongate and the pods will become further apart.

I hope none of your neighbors are growing pot outdoors.  If those pollen sacs open it can ruin thousands of virgin girls.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Aug 30, 2005)

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> Max said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 30, 2005)

Some people say they get headaches from smoking males, I never have.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 31, 2005)

When is the best time to harvest the male plant? There are no other females around. Am I correct on when to harvest from what I said earlier? By the way. We had some 30 mile and hour winds and some of the white things are on the leafs. I don't know if that is a factor or not. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## mojomon (Sep 3, 2005)

I pulled 2 males from my hydro system about 2 weeks ago and just hung the plants in my spare bedroom closet and left the door ajar slightly.  Since I wasn't expecting them to produce a real killer high, I just let them hang there.  After a week I crushed up some of the leaves and rolled it up.  It actually got me a little buzzed and was a nice mellow high.  Doesn't have a lasting ongoing effect, but since I still have around a month or so to go before my plants are harvested, it will tide me over.  Seems like the longer it sits the better it gets, but either way it will be nothing like the bud you harvest from your females.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 3, 2005)

mojomon said:
			
		

> I pulled 2 males from my hydro system about 2 weeks ago and just hung the plants in my spare bedroom closet and left the door ajar slightly. Since I wasn't expecting them to produce a real killer high, I just let them hang there. After a week I crushed up some of the leaves and rolled it up. It actually got me a little buzzed and was a nice mellow high. Doesn't have a lasting ongoing effect, but since I still have around a month or so to go before my plants are harvested, it will tide me over. Seems like the longer it sits the better it gets, but either way it will be nothing like the bud you harvest from your females.


 
Thanks MoJo. I'm wondering if I should pull it now or wait till nid October or the end of Sept.  I have no females near by. Will it get more potent if I let it grow????

About hanging it in my closet. I have a wife that don't toke and even gets pissed if she even sees High Times or this forum on the computer. So hanging it in my closet is not an option. Any other ideas?? Iwas thinking of taking an hour or two off work and hang it in my attaic, but I don't know if it would be to hot up there any ideas form you mojo or anyone would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mojomon (Sep 3, 2005)

I would say if the male sex pods are that evident, just pull them now.  No use risking having the females pollinated if your timing is even a little off.  I thought I remembered reading that the window is like no more than ten days (any other more experienced grower please correct me if I'm wrong here-) between when the balls appear to when they will begin to open up to put out the pollen.  This is my first grow, so as soon as I identified them I pulled them within 2 days.  I really don't know if leaving them longer will make them more potent, but if I had to venture an uneducated guess, I'd say probably not.
As far as where to hang/cure, I would read Ganja Guru's post(s) on this topic in the harvesting/curing section, very helpful and I think may be a good alternative in your situation.  I would think the attic, especially this time of year, might be a little too extreme an environment. 
Good luck and hope all goes well--
MoJo


----------

